# Good Pre Workout?



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

I was given half a container of Psychotic. Does anyone have experience with this stuff? The guy I know that gave it to me said do half a scoop and I’ll feel like I drank a bunch of coffee.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 17, 2021)

thebum said:


> I was given half a container of Psychotic. Does anyone have experience with this stuff? The guy I know that gave it to me said do half a scoop and I’ll feel like I drank a bunch of coffee.


Preworkout is mostly made of three things, caffeine, beta aline or niacin, and sugar. 

I just use caffeine as a preworkout. Just get caffeine pills, or a strong cup of coffee. I dont want to spend on what I dont need. 

Though other guys on forum probably have other opinions on it.


----------



## Jin (Feb 17, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Preworkout is mostly made of three things, caffeine, beta aline or niacin, and sugar.
> 
> I just use caffeine as a preworkout. Just get caffeine pills, or a strong cup of coffee. I dont want to spend on what I dont need.
> 
> Though other guys on forum probably have other opinions on it.




Pre workouts generally do have those ingredients, yes. But the “kick” usually comes from some sort of propriety blend of chemicals or compounds. IMHO some of these compounds, having unknown safety records, may present a greater risk than the steroids we take. 



I’m with Jack: a couple caffeine pills and/or strong coffee.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

L-tyrosine is a must for me. Gives that almost high you can lift anything feeling. 

Sci mx Xplode Hardcore has a whole 1g on a serving and hence my favourite, budget friendly too however around 73kcal per serve so something to be aware of.

5150 by 5% Nutrition is a second favourite and will never let you down. Great pumps and eventhough technically high in caffeine never gives the bad jitters like some with lower caffeine % would nor do I feel any palpitations. Tastes the best in the market. 

Caffeine pills take too long to absorb for me and therefore I prefer the powders for timing my workouts. Instead of caffeine pills I'd go with pure acetyl L-carnitine powder if you wanted to go a more natural route.


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2021)

Can’t beat coffee and cialis


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2021)

Cafe' Bustelo!!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 18, 2021)

I like Alpha Lion Superhuman and C4 the best.


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 18, 2021)

NitroSurge by Jacked Factory. I use 2 scoops.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> Pre workouts generally do have those ingredients, yes. But the “kick” usually comes from some sort of propriety blend of chemicals or compounds. IMHO some of these compounds, having unknown safety records, may present a greater risk than the steroids we take.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m with Jack: a couple caffeine pills and/or strong coffee.



I will third what Jack and Jin said. I used to use different pre-workouts, then started mixing my own etc. What happens with me, is then I get all OCD about it, and then, if I don't have it, or I forget it, it messes with my head and affects my workout.

I'll usually eat a banana or a Clif Bar or something like that and wash it down with the last 10-12 oz from my  thermos of really strong, black coffee I keep in my work van all day. It always gets the job done and I don't have to spend a bunch of extra money on it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2021)

Anabol 10mgs


----------



## Tiny (Feb 18, 2021)

The ones I've tried range from migrane inducing garbage to disconcerting heart palpitation powder


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 18, 2021)

Nothing here.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 18, 2021)

I use Total War by Redcon.  I like it a lot, today pre workouts are nothing compared to the 90’s pre workouts but will have to do. 
side note, psychotic gives me too much anxiety during my workouts.  I found this out over time compared to Total War.  
i can’t drink coffee, it is ****ing disgusting


----------



## bigdog (Feb 18, 2021)

I occasionally use woke af by bucked up supplements because I get it cheap from my gym. My main go to is coffee and a banana or a poptart


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 18, 2021)

Most people have a lot more of a caffeine tolerance than they think they doing which is why most people don't like the pre-workouts of today. Granted we basically had amphetamine in the ones of the 90's and early 00's (RIP original Jack3d). I use this, Genius Pre, nootropic based preworkout with all the good stuff (the trademarked versions) not Alibaba crap and I can bring my own caffeine via the coffee I'm going to have or nicotine gum if I need it.


----------



## Qgymguy (Feb 18, 2021)

I used to take pre-work out religiously. I felt that I couldn’t lift without it but I was always annoyed by how expensive it is. Finally I decided not to re-up after I had run out. It was difficult at first but eventually my body got used to not having it. Now I have 1 cup of black coffee as my pre-workout and it’s worked perfectly for me.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 18, 2021)

I bet my money this one has something like Dmaa hidden in it because it makes you feel like the sweet sweet colombian baby powder HOWEVER definitely not for the faint-hearted and NOT for light lifting.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 18, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> What happens with me, is then I get all OCD about it, and then, if I don't have it, or I forget it, it messes with my head and affects my workout.



I can attest to this.  I used to not use any pre-workout supplements.  Just an energy drink from the gas station on the way home, usually a Bang because they are sugar free.  Then I bought some pre-workout one week.  Then I started making an intra-workout beverage.  Now if I don't have either it's a total mindfock.  It's nuts how habit forming the shit can be.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 18, 2021)

I saw a 30 year old guy collapse doing lat pulldowns one day after taking some of that stuff. It caused a mild heart attack. You can keep it.


----------



## Colbyachi (Feb 27, 2021)

Whatever the cheapest clinically dosed PWO I can find on amazon at the time


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 1, 2021)

Amazon has a lightning deal right now on the Insane Labs Psychotic Gold for $22....only good for 14 more minutes!
You can get more than one but only one in each flavor. I just got three for $66.


----------



## david1992 (Mar 1, 2021)

I am constantly told that coffee before and after a workout is bad, that it interferes with the body and the effectiveness of the workout. I don't eat sugar, I try to avoid it altogether.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 1, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Preworkout is mostly made of three things, caffeine, beta aline or niacin, and sugar.
> 
> I just use caffeine as a preworkout. Just get caffeine pills, or a strong cup of coffee.


Because Caffeine is sourced in different ways, not all caffeine is created equal.  

Some major labor stuff, particularly Bodytech preworkout, gave me debilitating exertion headaches. 

One ingredient that happens to be en vogue is L-Citrulline.  This will help with pumps.  I think it’s too hard on the heart to use regularly but you ought to have it in your toolkit.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 1, 2021)

david1992 said:


> I am constantly told that coffee before and after a workout is bad, that it interferes with the body and the effectiveness of the workout. I don't eat sugar, I try to avoid it altogether.



It has been rumored that large amounts of caffeine decreases ur testosterone production, but this hasn’t been proven.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 1, 2021)

It’s funny I came across this thread today. I stopped at the gas station as usual on my way to the gym today and brought my 3.00$ bang and as I was drinking it I was saying I hate spending money on pre workouts and I am not saving any money drinking bangs. I am going to give them up for a bit and just let the coffee in the morning keep me going. Sometimes I feel like I need a extra bump. There was a time that I couldn’t train without a pre workout and got off of them. Now I feel like I can’t train without a bang. It’s a total mindFk as with most things when you are use to using them.. tonight I am going to brew up a small part of espresso and keep it in the fridge and have a shot or two in the am and see how I feel. 1 pound of cafe bustello is about 6 bucks... with all the other things I take u know if I get into 1 set I will be fired right up. Like I said it’s a mindblip


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 2, 2021)

I've used the Insane Labz Psychotic now for 2 w/o's in a row. Holy shit.....my heart rate must have reached 180 in between sets. I might have to cut it down to 1/2 scoop and see what happens.


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I've used the Insane Labz Psychotic now for 2 w/o's in a row. Holy shit.....my heart rate must have reached 180 in between sets. I might have to cut it down to 1/2 scoop and see what happens.



Don’t you have an AARP subscription? Slow down! :32 (14):


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> It has been rumored that large amounts of caffeine decreases ur testosterone production, but this hasn’t been proven.


And here’s a study to show coffee increases ur test !!

https://youtu.be/wRpyvFw1fnA

Eric Bugenhagen 
good natty for those into that stuff


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 2, 2021)

Muscle Feast PRE, very expensive but the best I have ever tried:






...but I recommend what I am doing now which is a really good multivitamin, b complex, and vitamin C.

The B vitamins are really important when it comes to building muscle:
https://www.bodylogicmd.com/blog/these-are-the-10-most-important-vitamins-for-muscles/


----------



## andy (Mar 2, 2021)

DMAA and johymbine


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 2, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> It’s funny I came across this thread today. I stopped at the gas station as usual on my way to the gym today and brought my 3.00$ bang and as I was drinking it I was saying I hate spending money on pre workouts and I am not saving any money drinking bangs. I am going to give them up for a bit and just let the coffee in the morning keep me going. Sometimes I feel like I need a extra bump. There was a time that I couldn’t train without a pre workout and got off of them. Now I feel like I can’t train without a bang. It’s a total mindFk as with most things when you are use to using them.. tonight I am going to brew up a small part of espresso and keep it in the fridge and have a shot or two in the am and see how I feel. 1 pound of cafe bustello is about 6 bucks... with all the other things I take u know if I get into 1 set I will be fired right up. Like I said it’s a mindblip


 Bangs are a usless drink, their "super creatine" is not actually creatine. Its just an useless additive. 

I myself am a lover of energy drinks, I love the kerosene taste of them. Aldis has 4 offbrand red-bulls for $3 or a normal sized offbrand monster for $1 each. 

*"If you aint bangin', you aint hangin'!!!"*
*​*


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 2, 2021)

If you want something natural, try beets in a can or beet juice.

Try it. Enjoy the pump. You're welcome.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin said:


> Don’t you have an AARP subscription? Slow down! :32 (14):



Ha ha....yea, I hear ya. I've gone absolutely bonkers the last 9 months I'm afraid :^ /


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 2, 2021)

Sdrol
The best I've ever seen for strength and swell


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 2, 2021)

1/2 - 3/4 scoop RC1 Total War + 1 banana


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> 1/2 - 3/4 scoop RC1 Total War + 1 banana



Where do you put the banana?


----------



## bvs (Mar 2, 2021)

50mg viagra, chemix pre workout, gatorade, salt & vinegar chips and dbol


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> Where do you put the banana?



I'd rather not say :32 (17):


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 3, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I've used the Insane Labz Psychotic now for 2 w/o's in a row. Holy shit.....my heart rate must have reached 180 in between sets. I might have to cut it down to 1/2 scoop and see what happens.



So today I only used 1/2 scoop of the Psychotic and added 1/2 scoop of my NitroSurge and that was about perfect. I was previously using 2 scoops of the NitroSurge and that wasn't quite doing it lately.


----------



## Ortiz7983 (Apr 11, 2021)

I like pre-kaged


----------



## Jimmybl (Sep 14, 2022)

I just use caffeine as a preworkout. I highly recommend JYM Supplement. It has 2,000 mg of creatine. I've been using for a long time.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Jimmybl said:


> I just use caffeine as a preworkout. I highly recommend JYM Supplement. It has 2,000 mg of creatine. I've been using for a long time.



I love his products but the pre has too much caffeine for me. Much like most do now days. I use PMP by Gat, stim free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickback (Sep 14, 2022)

i like the ones that provide maximum pump so I can feel the muscles because being built.


----------



## Kickback (Sep 14, 2022)

Ain’t no better preworkout out than prayer brothers. 
I ask the good lord to fill my heart and muscles and give me endurance and strength and bless me with mind muscle connection and give the knowledge to know what exercises to do that day.
Amen!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Kickback said:


> i like the ones that provide maximum pump so I can feel the muscles because being built.



You’d love the Gat PMP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigStevie (Sep 14, 2022)

Bro. Nothing beat the first version of Jack3D. That shit was legit. That had my head spinning round and round and I would just race from one machine to the next and superset with dumbbells that I carried around to superset and I’d be going faster and faster and I’d try to go faster than my heartbeat. Then you finish and you still feel great and never tired and just good like you wanted to just keep lifting but your muscles said “nah bro no more”. Lol. That stuff was some amazing stuff. Then they reformulated it and it’s the same as all the other shit. Sad bro. That first stuff was awesome.


----------



## Finleyy (Oct 9, 2022)

I've used vital herbal Tongkat Ali for a long term, quite help for my strength,  I want to add something new, any recommendations?


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 9, 2022)

Jimmybl said:


> I just use caffeine as a preworkout. I highly recommend JYM Supplement. It has 2,000 mg of creatine. I've been using for a long time.


That's half the normal dose, I'd assume because there's another 2g in Post Jym. But if you're not using that, you're technically under dosed.


----------



## Rickt (Nov 5, 2022)

Rich was right. Can't beat 5 Scoops of var half hour pre workout. Best to import raws breaking open caps to fill one soup kills all the magic.


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 17, 2022)

BigStevie said:


> Bro. Nothing beat the first version of Jack3D. That shit was legit. That had my head spinning round and round and I would just race from one machine to the next and superset with dumbbells that I carried around to superset and I’d be going faster and faster and I’d try to go faster than my heartbeat. Then you finish and you still feel great and never tired and just good like you wanted to just keep lifting but your muscles said “nah bro no more”. Lol. That stuff was some amazing stuff. Then they reformulated it and it’s the same as all the other shit. Sad bro. That first stuff was awesome.


I agree with this 100 perfect. That stuff is legendary for a reason. The fact people still talk about it a decade after it was taken off the market says a lot.

That being said, the new Jack3d is a really solid product. Definitely better than the more "mainstream" ones of today like Total War and Pre-workout Explosion.


----------



## TOMMYPITERA (Nov 17, 2022)

Seventh Gear by Axe and Sledge or Evogen's  EVP Extreme. I've stacked those two with 140 mg of DMAA before and its a good combo. Most people can't handle that stack.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2022)

TOMMYPITERA said:


> Seventh Gear by Axe and Sledge or Evogen's  EVP Extreme. I've stacked those two with 140 mg of DMAA before and its a good combo. Most people can't handle that stack.


tommy karate can handle any stack


----------

